# Watches similar to Glycine Airman



## fieter

HI

I have my heart set on something with a 24 hour/GMT hand and an outside 24 hour turnable 24 hour dial.
The Glycine Airman is obviously the number one choice - but something like a Rolex GMT or the Omega GMT will also do.
Problem is I dont want to spend 2000 $!!

So here is my question: Can anybody point me to any other cheaper watches that have these basic functions? I am unable to find anything but the above mentioned ones??

Thanks


----------



## Zennmaster

fieter said:


> HI
> 
> I have my heart set on something with a 24 hour/GMT hand and an outside 24 hour turnable 24 hour dial.
> The Glycine Airman is obviously the number one choice - but something like a Rolex GMT or the Omega GMT will also do.
> Problem is I dont want to spend 2000 $!!
> 
> So here is my question: Can anybody point me to any other cheaper watches that have these basic functions? I am unable to find anything but the above mentioned ones??
> 
> Thanks


There is no need to pay that much for an Airman. Check with Falcon Watch or any of the WUS Sponsors. Most of the current Airman line list for under $1600, and you can always find one at a (often significant) discount.

Good luck!

-Michael


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Fieter,
Before replying, I thought I better ask for clarification...
Are you looking for "purist" 24 hour watches with 24 hour bezels (like a classic Airman), or 12hr/GMT watches (like many modern Airman with the extra red GMT hand)?
There a MANY 12hr/GMT watches out there that would satisfy your requirements (12 hour hand, GMT hand, 24 hour bezel), and are $1,000 or less. I'm not even sure how to begin listing them for you, but I could try a few if you wish.


----------



## fieter

Thanks Zen - I live in Hong Kong where everything costs double - but will follow up on your advice and look in the States.

Dennis - What I prefer is something like the modern Airman17/18 - 24 hour watch with an extra (red) 24 hour hand and an outside rotating bezel. However I will also be happy with something that is like the Rolex GMT ie. a 12 hour watch with the extra hand that does 24 hours and of course the rotating 24 hour bezel.

The Airman 17/18 - which I have never actually seen for real - looks great and is what I would really want! 

I need this for practical reasons - am pilot that travels a lot! So would like to keep GMT, local time as well as the time zone I am in on the watch at the same time. The older "purist" airman watches without the xtra 24 hour hand can only show two timezones - I would prefer three like the newer ones can.

Thanks gents


----------



## Zennmaster

Actually, for the needs you are describing, the only Airman that will do the job is the D24. All of the other models with the extra red hand are GMT watches, which means that the main hour hand is a 12-hour indicator, so they're functionally identical to the Rolex GMT.

I'm in the exact same situation as you as far as time zones go. I keep my D24 set to home time, GMT and local, all in 24-hours!

Good luck!

-Michael


----------



## Dennis Smith

Things are more clear now.
If you need three timezones, there are a few watches that will do the trick.
The D24, as Michael says, is one ideal choice.
There are a few 12hr/GMT watches that have 24 hour bezels and 24 hour markings on the dial, allowing for three timezones.
One is the limited edition Limes 1 Tausend GMT III. Another is the Fortis....









These watches are all a bit expensive.

Internal bezel...But this Doxa can also do three timezones (as well as time events like diving)...










Of course,
any of the 12hr/GMT Glycine Airman models (with 12 hour hand and red 24 hour hand) will give you three timezones. You may find some good deals on older model Airman 2000's or others of from the late 90's, early 00's.


----------



## Bob Duckworth

Fieter you have a PM.

Bob Duckworth


----------



## fieter

Thanks

Have been looking around and found the Fortis and Ball models really suitable.


----------



## fieter

Broke down and bought the Fortis B42 GMT.
As pictured by Dennis earlier on. Got the exact same one with white face.
US $ 960. Brand new. Good deal me thinks?

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Congrats!
I would say you got a good deal.
Nice choice!
White dials are not that common in a sports watch, but in my opinion, black on white is easier to read in the majority of conditions than the traditional white on black.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Congrats!!!

I am a pilot too, and I have the black version. It has become my primary work watch. BTW you got a screaming great deal on that one.


----------



## Mistalava

That is the one I am looking for. Please PM or email me with info regarding where you got that price. That is one screaming deal. It is my understanding that the white face versions prices have increased in Asia. Thanks in advance



fieter said:


> Broke down and bought the Fortis B42 GMT.
> As pictured by Dennis earlier on. Got the exact same one with white face.
> US $ 960. Brand new. Good deal me thinks?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## fieter

Mistalava said:


> That is the one I am looking for. Please PM or email me with info regarding where you got that price. That is one screaming deal. It is my understanding that the white face versions prices have increased in Asia. Thanks in advance


Got it from a small watch shop in Sham Shui Po in hong Kong.Was last one they had and was sitting in the window.


----------



## Mistalava

fieter said:


> Got it from a small watch shop in Sham Shui Po in hong Kong.Was last one they had and was sitting in the window.


You are a lucky guy -- that is well below the best prices I'd seen before Fortis HK prices for the white face version were increased. Maybe I'll tear myself away from Mon Kok long enough to do some watch shopping on my next visit. Wear it in good health.


----------

